# Best OTC Anxiolytics & Sympatholytics?



## TyrannicideAntoninus (Nov 30, 2011)

Social anxiety is a curse, and to be enchained to BZDs or antidepressants eternally is also a curse, psychosocially and psychospiritually and psychodynamically. 

Therefore, we sufferers should ideally seek out methodically the most excellent alternative medicinal options of safe and sound nature, and giving us freedom from the unstable and ethically ambiguous big pharmacy mega-industry...

What has been found as helpful in this context...the strongest, best medicinal or herbal or mineral or whatever, in terms of autarchic self-helping alleviation of social anxiety?...

I seek and seek...I have assayed...and have found only weak solutions...

OTC GABA doesn't even cross the blood brain barrier barely... Only very mildly anxiolytic...

Kava is bound up with liver toxicity...

Valerian Root is half-decent, but realistically simply not strong enough for true sufferers of SAD (Social Anxiety Disorder) or SP (Social Phobia)... Same applies to Passionflower, Skullcap, Hops, Chamomile, Lemon Balm, etc.--good, but simply not good enough...

Omega-3 fatty acids are an all-around health-booster, but again not potent enough for authentic anxiolysis, or anxiety-relief...

Has anyone discovered any "secret" or "esoteric" (OTC) neuropsychological chemical/medicinal remedies of actual efficacy in stress/anxiety reduction? Of course, the deepest solution to our social woe is internal psychological and behavioral transmutation and sublimation; but temporary aids are good for those not superhuman, and I am all-too-human... Is this a hopeless quest I am on, a foredoomed psychological "quixotism"?... Are social anxiety sufferers enshackled to pharmaceutical companies inevitably?...enshackled inevitably to addictive-type anxiolytics (e.g., BZDs, etc.), as affording the only real psychotherapeutic help?...entrained forevermore as passively helpless "consumers" of the whims of hyper-capitalist commercialism...?


----------



## viet (Nov 18, 2011)

Unfortunately there are no "secret" OTC anxiolytics. Having said that I do have two suggestions. One is Picamilon this is GABA and niacin combined into one molecule that can cross the bbb. 50 mg 2 or 3 times a day is a standard dose. 
Aniracetam a member of the racetam family of nootropics is another suggestion. 750mg twice daily is the standard dose. Since it is lipid soluble it is best consumed with fat like a fish oil cap. Also when consuming any racetam nootropic it's essential to supplement with choline. 
I have found that this stack to be helpful for me. The anxiolytic effects are noticeable and as an added bonus my concentration has improved.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Phenibut has rapid potent anxiolytic and antidepressant effects, and purported nootropic effects. However it's limitations are the same as the benzodiazepines.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

1.kava root has absolutely no liver toxicity, only the leaves do
2. gaba itself doesnt do much but thre are things that act on it (i.e. phenibut, baclofen, etc.) unfortunately it may be hard to find legit phenibut these days in the US
3. I'm putting some stock in the future coming 8-OH-DPAT


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Erythrina Mulungu bark might be worth a looking into. Especially, in extract form. Not only is it an anxiolytic / anti-depressant, it also acts as a antimycobacterial and hepatonic agent.

It appears to be a powerful medicinal plant.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> Erythrina Mulungu bark might be worth a looking into. Especially, in extract form. Not only is it an anxiolytic / anti-depressant, it also acts as a antimycobacterial and hepatonic agent.
> 
> It appears to be a powerful medicinal plant.


damn that is a big tree... haha look at wikipedia


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> Erythrina Mulungu bark might be worth a looking into. Especially, in extract form. Not only is it an anxiolytic / anti-depressant, it also acts as a antimycobacterial and hepatonic agent.
> 
> It appears to be a powerful medicinal plant.


I've been meaning to try mulungu for ages. Has anyone on here used it? If so, did it help with you anxiety? Where did you buy it from?


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

The Professor said:


> damn that is a big tree... haha look at wikipedia


lol, sorry I should say tree.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sceletium tortuosum - Kanna

Reported to be a mood enhancer, appetite suppressent, empathogen, anxiolytic and stress reducer. It is also claimed to act somewhat as a SSRI.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I've tried Valerian root - but only for one night. I can't tell if it actually helped, so I'll probably try a few more pills. I wish I hadn't gone and bought so many pills because they were on offer. It'll be a waste if I don't try anymore.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

Ash09 said:


> Phenibut has rapid potent anxiolytic and antidepressant effects, and purported nootropic effects. However it's limitations are the same as the benzodiazepines.


Phenibut does work but tolerance builds rapidly in days and personally gives me an awful "hangover" type headache and weird head throb that lasts for weeks.


----------

